# Orchid pic's!



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

My two orchids molted!  

Yen, I found them! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Lovely mantis keep up the good work


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Man, I like their 'devil form' better :twisted:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

robo mantis,

Thank you! I hate to say this, But mantis are more addicting than geckos! lol They grow a lot faster &amp; breed quickly! So It's a good hobby to have when you are waiting a year or two for your geckos to grow then another year to lay eggs.... Some snakes 5 years to start breeding. Mantis keep molting all the time &amp; the changes are amazing, from red to white for example &amp; In just a mater of hours.

Asa,

I Agree!  They show you there're true side as L1 :twisted:


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 23, 2007)

> Yen, I found them! I'll send you a PM.


I believe you meant ground mantis and not orchid right? :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah they grow fast


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

:lol: Sounds like I found Orchid mantis. :roll: That would be something!  Yep I meant Ground mantis.



> > Yen, I found them! I'll send you a PM.
> 
> 
> I believe you meant ground mantis and not orchid right? :wink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a new name for them, they are little devils, but I likes to call em as I see em, Diablo!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

They are :lol: But mine are little angels :mrgreen:



> I have a new name for them, they are little devils, but I likes to call em as I see em, Diablo!


 :


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

Lovely photos =] Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

Lubberly


----------

